# SOLD!!



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 18, 2008)

i am so excited i just have to share with you guys...



had some folks come to see Clementine today and Mrs. fell instantly in love



they put down a deposit. so both of my first two home-bred donkey foals have sold in less than a week. for years i have been working toward becoming a miniature donkey breeder and for me this affirmation is just out of this world. it will never be a career or replace my "regular" job, but if my critter kids can help pay for themselves instead of all their expenses coming out of my "regular" pay it will be such a blessing. best part is they want another (smart people lol) so they have already asked to be notified when we have another foal.





i sincerely hope i do not sound like a braggart, i sure don't mean to, it's just that this has been a dream of mine for other people here ever since we had so much trouble finding our first donkeys and had to travel so far to get them... and it's so awesome to see my dream coming true before my very eyes. especially one i have worked so hard on...





thanks for letting me share my excitement


----------



## outlawridge (Feb 18, 2008)

wooohoooo!! congratulations!


----------



## minie812 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it is great for you to sell some homegrowns. I have also been working on my little herd for several years and hope to have three nice babies this year. It is nice to see another small farm finally reap some rewards...CONGRATS!


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I hope to feel some of the exact same feelings later this year


----------



## Alex (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats!! Must feel good!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Feb 18, 2008)

I am so happy for you.






I hope to do the same one day. I know that it will never unfortunately replace my job, but if the little guys will help pay for themselves that would be great.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 18, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Congrats!!! It does help when the offspring can help pay for the cost of having them....People don't realize the money we put into care, feed, and all the other expenses...



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks guys... i should have known you would understand and not think i was bragging. i still can't believe how excited i am - this is me











best news is the folks that bought Clementine came back the next day, hubby fell in love with Fred the rescue donkey, and now they are taking him too as a companion for their big horses and eventually to learn to pack... so now (dare i say it) the rescue is empty of adoptables, only the sanctuaries left. (now i will get another call... do you take donkeys???)


----------

